# SS 12.11.22 - Atterberg #1



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Kurt Atterberg (1887 – 1974)

Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 3

I. Allegro Con Fuoco
II. Adagio - Presto
III. Adagio - Allegro energico

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This time we do fan request. Thank you @AndorFoldes for this one. It is always a great pleasure to listen Atterberg. I will listen Järvi's recording below. One from youtube is also excellent one.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kurt Atterberg: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Stig Westerberg, Sten Frykberg
I am going with this one, just a bit better than the CPO recording.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

@Mika, thank you for choosing one of my suggestions. I will be listening to the recording by Ari Rasilainen and the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra in the YouTube link above.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I listened to the Jarvi recording this morning.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

I don't like symphonies. There are about 9 that I like at all, and 8 of them are from Northern Europe. 3 of them are by Atterberg. He was such a wonderful composer, showing us what the Modern Period could have looked like if more composers had followed the Late-Romantic stream instead of the Schoenberg/Strauss/Berg Modernist stream. Names like Zilinskis and Rautavaara would be bigger today, and Ravel would still be Ravel 

I listened to the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Stig Westerberg, like Rogerx.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Always a fan of Atterberg's music. I have the Rasilainen disc and will give this a spin.


----------

